# Attack of the World Cup Killers



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

"Don't mess with the remote Dad!! "
Early Happy Fathers Day!!

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/story/_/id/5297052/ce/us/south-african-man-killed-wife-kids-changing-tv-germany-australia-game?cc=5901&ver=us


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Seriously... This World Cup madness has gotten out of hand. Now back to this year's Halloween projects :-D


----------

